# Self employed in Greece



## made_in_nz (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi 

My wife is a greek national and I am from New Zealand. We both currently live in Australia and next April will be moving to Greece to live in Heraklion. I am a software developer and my company has agreed to pay me as a contractor from Australia, so I will need to register as a self employed in Greece and file tax returns accordingly (I won't need to pay any tax in Australia). My salary will be approximately 55000-57000 Euros pretax. 

I may need to ask an accountant in Greece these questions but if anyone can give me a rough idea that would be great. I would like to get an indication on what my nett income will be so I can discuss the conditions of my relocation with my employer.
- roughly how much tax will i be paying at the end of the financial year? I will have some work related deductions such as office rental, office expenses, etc, probably about 5000 euros per year.
- do I pay IKE or some other health fund? How much is this? My wife is a greek national - not sure if this affects anything.
- is my salary (or what it will be after taxes) a reasonable amount to live off in Greece? Is it reasonable compared with senior software developer positions with 6+ years experience? My wife will not be working as we have a young baby.

Many thanks for any replys,
Nick


----------



## xtos (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Nick

I can't help much on the Taxes, but the amount you are talking about 55000-57000 Euros pre-tax or even after-tax, most Greeks and I would be Kings in Greece (well I guess it depend on your Lifestyle). Most Greeks make 700 - 1000 euro per month if they are lucky and mind you they are not all Computer Wizes, but I would be able to live well, as long as I had a house paid off.

All I have to say......You are very luck to get to do your job from Greece, I have been praying for the opportunity to do that from Canada. I am looking day and night for something like that, that is the only thing holding me back, if I had that I would jump on a plane RIGHT NOW!!! Please can you help me? Can I get some tips on how you got this? I can not find any Canadian or US company to even have a chance to pitch the idea.

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## made_in_nz (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi xtos,

Thanks for your opinion. I can't be much help though in your situation. I have been working for 7 years for my employer, and as we are not a large company they take a bit of a hit when someone with so much experience leaves. They are not happy that I am moving to Greece, but in their words, having me working remotely for them from Greece is better than not working for them at all.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Im not sure if people read multiple threads like I do but I slept for 5 hours last night early evening and then was up all night having a nosey on here. The point is that I sound a little like a broken record as I keep quoting the same book but it really is so useful and think it will help you as you are moving to Crete.

The book I recommend to you is Living in Crete by Carol Palioudakis. A must have for anyone wanting to move here. I found it - on recommendation - about a month after I arrived. The author has a website which is updated regularly but I have found the book very useful for a reference point and it covers a lot of things...from the cost of the average bill to the website for my bank (which I didnt even think to look for before spotting it in the book)!

Ok, what it says about self employed and I quote : 

"Professionals and Tradesmen must register with the appropriate professional or trade organisation to operate legally. For help with getting your qualifications recognised and translated, go to any KEP Centre (Citizens Service Centre). You should use the services of an accountant to get registered, and you will also need his services to deal with national insurance contributions, VAT and taxes.

Once you have registered as self employed you are obliged to make monthly contributions to the National Insurance fund for the self employed, TEBE (pronounced Te-Veh) www.tebe.gr/English/diafora/tebe.htm..."


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

There is actually a lot more information I could give you about applying for a Tax number, the IKA contributions etc but if you do have any more questions, just drop me a line....


----------



## omred (Jun 29, 2009)

hello nikki can you help me ?
i am a self employed caricature artist here in the uk and i am looking to move to greece in 2010.
i was wondering if i need any thing to be able to work in greece as i have never done this type of thing before ...
pleeeeaaasseee can you help me
many thanks dean dermody


----------



## Phlebas (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd also be interested in some pointers about self-employed expats in Greece.

I am currently living in Germany (have been for 10 years), and my wife and I are thinking of relocating soon (2010/2011) -- we're tired of the cold Northern climate :=) Greece seems an interesting option.

I am a self-employed translator (> 3 years) and my wife is currently considering a career as a translator as well.

What would most interest me would be the "entrance qualifications". While we have right of movement (I am a British citizen) and settlement, it would be interesting to know what is facing us as self-employed freelancers in Greece. Is it particularly difficult/easy in terms of tax, registration, capital requirements, etc.?

While we do not yet have any practical knowledge of Greek we would of course take an appropriate language course before moving. I speak German, English and basic Russian and my wife Russian, English and good German.

Cheers,


Ed


----------

